# Looking for any info on this bottle found in south carolina.....



## josh33wils (Mar 17, 2018)

_*[FONT=&amp]​​I found this bottle yesterday and have been researching it online and i cant find even a picture of it. It was made in Detroit 12, Michigan by Roman Cleanser Co. It has a 14, 45 and 2 on the bottom. Also on bottom in middle is a 0 and a 'fancy' style B inside a circle? I dont think its all that old but not being able to find any pics online has me baffled! lol ​Any and all info is appreciated. Feel free to message me here or by email, josh33wils@yahoo.com. Thanks, Josh[/FONT]*_


----------



## josh33wils (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello


----------



## RCO (Mar 19, 2018)

its not unusual to not find info online about a specific bottle , often bottle books have more info . 

although I doubt there is a big collectors market for a glass cleaner bottle . which is likely why there isn't much out there on it , you might find more info by trying to research the company itself , likely  be some records about it somewhere


----------



## RCO (Mar 19, 2018)

I'd estimate just from looking at it that it was produced in the 50's or 60's era


----------



## josh33wils (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks.  I had kinda figured it was made in that timeframe.  I researched the Roman Cleanser Co. with no luck on it there either.  Im still learning the ins and outs of all the bottle research so i probly just havent dug deep enough.  But thanks again for the info!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 19, 2018)

May not be that old, but it makes a really cool display piece.


----------



## josh33wils (Mar 19, 2018)

My thinkin too!  Gotta start somewhere! lol


----------

